# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Heroin in my Dreams

## RainyDaze

I have never tried Heroin in my life, but last night in my dream I tried Heroin. I swear that I thought I was on it. It felt so good and so real. I was with my bestfriend/roomate and we got high. Here is the CRAZY part. My roomate had a dream about trying heroin with me last night too. This is so bizarre   :Eek:  . Any ideas on what is going on here?

P.S. I AM SO GLAD WE ARE BACK UP!!!

----------


## AcidBasick

Deja Vu.

I could have sworn I've read a thread exactly like this one on this forum before.
I didn't find anything in a search.


I have had an experience similar to yours. In fact, that may be why I thought there has been a thread like this. In my dream, I had just walked into a fancy resturant. In my front jacket pocket I had placed some cocaine. My group, which was my family, came and sat down with me. I'm not sure the details between starting dinner and my next action of snorting cocaine from a large bowl, but after I had taken in a substantial amount my dream began getting increasingly 'psychedelic'. I felt that I could see clearer, the taste of the food I was eating became sharper, and everything was slightly out of proportion. It felt good, but at the same time very strange.





> My roomate had a dream about trying heroin with me last night too. This is so bizarre  . Any ideas on what is going on here? [/b]



Coincidence? Did you talk about drugs or herion the night before? Can your friend remember his dreams clearly? He may just be assimilating parts of your dream into his.

Some will say it's dream sharing. Don't believe them!  ::D:

----------


## Nebulae

are you both going through something you wish to escape from? emotionally? do you wish to numb some sort of feeling?

----------


## RainyDaze

> _Originally posted by AcidBasick_
> * Coincidence? Did you talk about drugs or herion the night before? Can your friend remember his dreams clearly? He may just be assimilating parts of your dream into his.
> 
> Some will say it's dream sharing. Don't believe them!*



No, we didn't and we are both really pretty happy and peaceful as far as our lives go. There is no real connection I can make with the dream. His dream recal is pretty sound as far as I have noticed, but he could be assumulating. It was just kind of weird because we were both like "I have to tell you about my dream last night." I went first and before I could finish he was just going off on how his was about heroin as well.

----------


## Nebulae

maybe its a premonition. just say no  :tongue2: 

ALSO, feel LUCKY. for the last 6 years Ive tried in every dream to take drugs and something always fucks up, Id kill to get high in a dream  :smiley:

----------


## incubusfunkman

I had a dream very similiar to this one, i was with my friend trav and we took shrooms at davids house, then walked home, trippin the whole way. then 2 days later trav said he had a dream we took shrooms at davids and walked home the night after i did, and i never told him about it before. it was wierd

----------


## Taosaur

I smoke pot in dreams sometimes.  I don't smoke it anymore in waking life, but it's still fun to get high in dreams  ::D:  .

----------


## hermistrimegistus

i do smoke pot when i can't get it i'm dreaming about it and still can't remember one
dream cone.............of course i should quit except when i do my dreams are real
intense and sometimes i'm swearing and yelling in my sleep...
any one else get the same when they stop?  ::o:

----------


## Snitch

Maybe u did try heroin and then woke up in your bed an thought it was a dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Lynz

well i have often wondered about how much the taking of drugs effects it all. For anyone who has ever taken drugs we all know it seems to open your mind one way or another. well before i started taking drugs i never had any ld's, sleepparalysis, thoughts i cant control such as hearing a thought when im thinking of another when i didnt put it there. but after i started taking drugs (not addiction style, just every now and again suppose its a social thing) i started experiencing new things in my dreams. it probably doesnt effect everyone the same, but with me i think drugs has help aid me to this new way of dreaming.

----------


## RainyDaze

interesting comments

----------


## RainyDaze

> _Originally posted by RainyDaze+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(RainyDaze)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Snitch
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## Lynz

it also seems that after i have been taking drugs i seem to dream more and more strange dreams and more vivid dreams. more often than not my dreams will be lucid especially for the next few days after or so.  ::shock::   obviously drugs effect the brain but we dont know how exactly. it does with me anyway.

----------


## sleep_long_sleep_well

I once had a [non lucid] dream about eating mushrooms with some friends of mine. I've experienced this high in waking life enough to have a stable mental construct of what it's like. These dream mushrooms brought about EXACTLY the same reactions as in waking life. I remember analyzing the physical and visual effects, as well as the effect it had on my thought patterns. One of my favourite dream experiences, even though it wasn't lucid.

I've smoked ganja in my non-lucid dreams before, I even convinced a horse to haul off my spliff once, definately the funniest thing I've ever seen in a dream. On several occasions, I've found my self on a mission to turn a pile of weed into a big joint, but I always seem to get distracted or wake up before the joint is rolled. I don't think I've smoked weed in any lucid dreams before. It's ocurred to me, but I'm always afraid I'll lose lucidity.

----------


## dreamer3

drugs are bad...... dont do them..... anyway, do you to do drugs?

----------


## Lynz

drugs are bad....in whos opinion? drugs are thought of as bad because no one knows enough about them and their lasting effects. i think anything is ok in moderation. If you can handle it and dont take it too far then in my opinion drugs are fine. everyone knows their limits. 

i think drugs have helped me reach the state of dreaming i have now. i really do

----------


## Universal Mind

I was on ecstasy in a dream one time, and it felt completely real.  I have tried to smoke pot in dreams, but something always keeps it from happening.  However, getting off drugs (for the most part) was what finally got me all the way into lucid dreaming.  Lucid dreaming is the be all end all of what all psychedelic drugs are meant to do, and those were my thing.  To me, being stoned is just a minor glimpse into what lucid dreaming is.  That is why I got so into it for so long.  Lucid dreaming has gotten me to where I only do it once in a while.  I used to buy ounces and stay stoned during the majority of my free time.  I have done cocaine, crack, and drugs in the heroin family, but I don't recommend them.  I agree with the person who said moderation is okay, but the problem is that not everybody is capable of moderation.  I have known many people who were addicted to heroin related drugs, and none of them set out wanting to do them every day.  What happens is that usage increases at an unnoticable level, and the person is full blown addicted a while before they realize it.  Their lives are never the same after that.  The same goes for cocaine and crack.  Three of my friends died of opiate overdoses in one summer, and several of my friends are so addicted now that they can't function.  They never meant for that to happen, but it did.  I have two friends who will probably spend the majority of the rest of their lives in rehab facilities.  They prefer this over being homeless and begging for money to buy drugs, which they have done.  They also burned practically every bridge in their lives by stealing to buy their drugs.  They pushed away a lot of people who cared about them by doing that.  They said that the cravings they experience are like the craving you have when you stay underwater for a long time and want to come up for air.  It gets that serious.  Your brain gets to the point where going without the drug makes your brain react as though it is dying.  A person in that state will do absolutely anything to get the drug.  Opiates and cocaine based drugs are not even worth experimenting with, in my opinion.  I still think such decisions are up to adult individuals who contemplate them and that they should be legal. 

LSD is another drug I really question.  I did it twice.  After the first time, I went through what was hands down the worst depression of my life due to serotonin loss (along with untreated hypoglycemia gone worse), and I had to get on Prozac (synthetic serotonin) for a while.  After the second time (hypoglycemia controlled), I was very loopy for two weeks.  Organic psychedelics, like psilosybin mushrooms (If you do these, MAKE SURE you are doing the right kind because look alikes can make you very sick and even kill you.), don't have that effect on me.  However, although I had some really fun moments on mushrooms, every time I have really gotten anywhere on them, I went through a period where I was in absolute terror.  I am not sure what the permanent effects of doing them too often are.  Marijuana started putting me through absolute terror sometimes starting at age 22.  A lot of people report that.   

There are altered states of consciousness that are phenomenal and don't require drugs.  There are lucid dreaming, sensory deprivation, and transcendental meditation, three of my favorites.  If you want to feel really good, eat healthily and get a lot of good, reasonable aerobic exercise.  I might sound like an old fogie, but I feel like I've done enough and seen enough to arrive at that conclusion.  That doesn't mean I will be completely sober for the rest of my life, but I don't put drugs on the same pedestal I used to put them on.  I have gotten into other things, some of which are much better.  That's my view.

----------


## Lynz

well i cant say for crack and heroin causeni have never tried them so i cant really comment on the taking of them. But my reason for not taking such a drug is i know where i would probably end up and i know that isnt worth it. cause i have too seen how people end up and it just isnt worth it. As for LSD i have tried this and i found it an enjoyable experience. it is rather a mind transforming drug. Quite a strange experience but probably could be quite similar to lucid dreaming if you go on a trip. 
But my whole point was not taking drugs in dreams or talking about what drugs do to you in general. but that the use of certain drugs (ecstasy with me) after the use of certain drugs i lucid dream more and my dreams are more vivid. 

in my opinion i think the taking of drugs does help you to lucidity during and after.

----------


## Universal Mind

I see your point.  I had occasional lucid dreams for a very long time, but right after I started coming to this site, I decided to quit drugs for good (at the time) and get into lucid dreaming.  Once I got it into my head that I was through with drugs, something in my brain started trying really hard to spot the dream state, and I started having frequent lucid dreams, the ultimate form of altered consciousness.  Looking for that state when drugs were out of the picture helped me improve my lucid dreaming ability a great deal.

----------

